# Surf??



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

Any surf reports from anyone?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I responded in the fishing report section but I'll copy it here.

Petra and I fished the first gut around Pass Cavalllo yesterday and it was slow. The water was off colored but not horrible. She caught three keepers 15 1/2"to 16 1/2" and a few undersized on a bone Top dog jr.. I never even got a blow up.
A lot of bay boats were heading offshore yesterday. It was still a little rough in the Gulf . We went out a ways past the end of the jetties and did not like it much so we came back in.
The bay was fairly calm and it was a nice day to be out there. Today the bay is slick calm and I suggest if anyone has to work today to call in sick.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Went to sea rim a few days ago. Caught a few sharks before the weed got bad the second day. These will put your gear to the test and keep you coming back for MORE. I love hearing that drag screaming. 
We were able to stock up on mullet for later trips as well. TONS of them out in the surf.
Hope to see some reports on here soon!


----------



## TVal (Oct 23, 2016)

Caught 7 specks in the surf from 1-6pm


----------



## salt-addict (May 14, 2018)

Looks like it is flat along the seawall this morning. Hopefully a few 2coolers are out taking advantage of it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes it does look fishable for sure. Kicking myself right now for deciding late last night to sleep in instead of going fishing.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Went to San Jose island Friday and pins Saturday. Buddy caught a small trout on top water 1st thing in the am. And a small shark using shrimp on a carolina rig in 2nd gut. Other than that it was slow.

At pins we caught just about everything except trout and reds. Whiting at will with fish bites and a smaller 3/0 hook. Then we'd paddle them out past the 3rd gut hoping for a lunker. Had 2 rods slammed but took our rigs. After that we pulled in a big 'ole sting ray. Too big to even mess with so I cut my line and let him loose. Otherwise we got lots of skipjack, small pompano and bigger Whiting in the 2nd gut on almost every cast.
But... No reds or trout. 
Gonna head out again to Sargent in October. Still looking for my first bull.


----------

